# Newbie Trailering question



## BRUCE MICHAUD (Oct 7, 2020)

So I'm new, hope this is the right place for this question.
If I'm buying straps/chains to use on a trailer and my tractor weighs about 4k lbs.
What do I need for working load ? the entire 4k ? or would say 3k lbs working load be ok because there will be at least 2 of these straps/chains sharing the entire load ?
Thanks
Bruce


----------



## Fla_dogman (Oct 2, 2020)

Under 10,000# only two straps are required under federal law which most states follow. Total working load has to equal at least 50% of the item load being towed. So a 4000# tractor needs 2 straps or chains which 2000#. At least this is how I recalled it. But I suggest you look on youtube, there's a dot officer that explains it perfectly

Sent from my moto z3 using Tapatalk


----------



## TX MX5200 (May 12, 2020)

In addition to weight, DOT has requirements for length of load. Anything over 10' requires 3 tie down points...over 20' is 4...it increases in increment of 10 foot load length.

For safety I use 4...2 up front and 2 in rear. Remember, if you crash, those ties keep it from crushing you, which doesn't seem to be a good thing.


----------



## Captain Mal (Jul 15, 2020)

Never been comfortable using a strap to hold in place anything heavy. it's not like using straps to keep a load together or in place that is not on wheels. A tractor can roll. Roll one that can turn over in gear could start it going under power. Granted that is quite rare but still possible. 

Chains and binders work. Sure they are heavy, crude, bulky and a royal PIA. Yet, they do not rub and wear apart. They also never seem to loosen much and sure do hold things in place.


----------



## BRUCE MICHAUD (Oct 7, 2020)

so an update , the trailer I rented came with 2 sets of binders and chains. So I just added my straps to that for a total of 4 straps/chains.
Worked like a charm... if I ever move the tractor again I will do that same method.
Thanks for the replies


----------



## TX MX5200 (May 12, 2020)

Once you take time to think it thru the first time...you will have the process down. I may go overboard, but last thing I want to live with is losing a load and killing somebody. 

When I haul my buggy...I use 5 straps...i already have anchor points on trailer and only takes a few minutes to hook up. I added sections of chain at all four corners of my trailer, so it's simple to hook loads up pulling in 4 directions....i have a short heavy duty strap i attach at center in front.

If my chain supports sag, which i can see in side mirrors, I know some slack has developed so time to stop.


----------

